
Finnish startup creates the TV of the internet - Neverthink_TV
http://neverthink.tv/
======
dozzie
Erm... What? What the heck is this?

~~~
Neverthink_TV
[http://neverthink.tv/](http://neverthink.tv/) was created so we and you never
need to think about what to watch online again, you know, like when you're
working, cooking etc. and don't want to bother with searching the internet for
interesting videos.

We call it "Distraction On Demand".

Some important facts:

Neverthink.TV collects the latest videos in each category in REAL-TIME, it is
NOT a playlist site.

Neverthink.TV channels are all LIVE, meaning that everyone sees the same video
at the same time in each channel (Try it out with a friend, it's pretty
cool!).

